# Anyone ride the C.R.O.C.?



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I have gone through 10 pages of rides in the PNW section and haven't seen anything on the C.R.O.C ride. Hasn't anyone ridden it? I guess I could have done a search but I figured after 10 pages there would have been something. 
It looks like a great ride. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

It's a great ride! It can be a bit challenging, long roads and headwinds. Well supported with friendly folks. Pendleton is a great town, with one of the very best steakhouses, if you like that kind of thing.


----------

